
H1-B population Estimate [pdf] - Bang2Bay
https://www.uscis.gov/sites/default/files/USCIS/Native%20Docs/USCIS_H-1B_Authorized_to_Work_Report.pdf
======
Bang2Bay
Hard to believe that there is no way for USCIS to get the actual count. Is
this the best they can arrive at given all the technology these H1-Bs develop.
USCIS should hire a couple of H1-Bs to develop techonolgy that tracks tech
workers in real time.

~~~
vsskanth
They can get the actual count. Passport numbers are unique and foreigners have
their assigned alien number in their I-94 record.

They probably just don't know how to do it.

~~~
Bang2Bay
they are with different departments. for security reasons(?) i-94 details may
not be available to USCIS.

